# Has anyone ever been on Amitriptyline (Elavil)??



## Dazzer1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has had any experience with Amitriptyline Aka Elavil because I have just been prescribred it by my doctor who said it will help me with my anxiety. 

But I wondered whether it has helped anyone specifically with social anxiety. I know that it is a tricyclic and would like to know if these are effective in treating anxiety or if my doctor has got it wrong.

I have searched most of the posts in this forum and cant find any mention of anyone having taken Amitriptyline so am slightly sceptical of being diagnosed an ineffective medication for SA.

What do you think?

Thanks.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I took it for sleep and pain. It mildly sedating me and did nothing for my pain.


----------



## Dazzer1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Noca said:


> I took it for sleep and pain. It mildly sedating me and did nothing for my pain.


Did you find that the sedative effect help relieve anxiety?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Dazzer1000 said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > I took it for sleep and pain. It mildly sedating me and did nothing for my pain.
> ...


not at all. I took it right before i went to sleep.


----------



## Dazzer1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Noca said:


> Dazzer1000 said:
> 
> 
> > Noca said:
> ...


Damn. I guess I'll just have to go back to the docs and ask for something else. The problem is that she has refused to prescribe me any benzos, so they are completely out of the question.

What else (other than benzos) would be the best medication to request for specifically treat social anxiety??


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

My suggestion, ditch that doctor, find a new one who WILL prescribe benzos and that doesnt suffer from benzophobia.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I only tried it as a sleep aid, though TCAs fail to sedate me as do most things. All I got was a very dry mouth. I got no sedation even when I took 15 of my dinky 10 mg pills. (150 mg is the max recommended dose and TCAs can be fatal in OD, so I decided to stop there).


----------



## a ibrahim (Oct 29, 2004)

TCAs can help for GAD , OCD , panic and anxiety secondary to depression , but often doesnt help for SA , if you have SA only dont loose time, money, and effort with TCAs .


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

For about 5 days. I'm extremely sensitive to meds and it didn't have any impact on me but to end up with a headache after a few days. Wasn't sedating. Didn't help my insomnia. Didn't help my anxiety.


----------



## Dazzer1 (Jul 21, 2008)

a ibrahim said:


> TCAs can help for GAD , OCD , panic and anxiety secondary to depression , but often doesnt help for SA , if you have SA only dont loose time, money, and effort with TCAs .


I have taken them for a few days now 65mg a day so far. It hasn't helped me with SA but I definitely feel the sedative effect and it has made me feel a little more relaxed generally and has helped me sleep.

But as I stated, the reason I was prescribed these was specifically for social anxiety and this hasn't worked. What drugs other than Benzos (which I can't get prescribed) should I ask for at the doctors next time I go?

Is a MAOI the next stage? Or Effexor maybe?


----------



## debdice1 (Jul 22, 2011)

*Amitriptyline*

Hey, I have been taking it for almost 6 years. I can tell you it is worth it. I couldn't hardly get my kids to school, go to family functions (social anxiety) or go shopping for groceries. It was ruining my life. I started taking 20mg a day. It worked for a couple years, but I still felt I needed something more. My doctor upped the dosage to 30mg a day BUT, we spread it out through the day. I take one in the morning, one at noon, and one in the afternoon. Take it. Don't be afraid. The only major side affects I've had are drowsiness (when first taking it) that went away, and a wierd craving for certain chocolates! I am open for private messaging if you need support. As they say, been there, done that! TAke it and get your life back!! I now have a job, a life, and love every minute of it!! Good luck, and feel free to contact me via email if you feel the need to "vent"! Take Care
Debbie:yes


----------



## marku (Jun 25, 2015)

Yeah took this was good did help like a benzo in terms of it chills you out, doesn't seem to slow brain activity down though. Still good alternative if your doctor is like mine and wont give you the benzos you need


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Round two of it, wasn't like round one. It gives a terrible hangover that lasts about 20 hours from when you take it. Makes me feel indescribably awful.


----------

